#ubuntu-us-ar 2010-11-22
<TommyT> apparently ubuntulog2 is a bot: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/11/21/%23ubuntu-us-ar.html
<TommyT> and of course, soylent green is people
<r2d2rogers> I'm waiting for soylent blue instead
<TommyT> finest kind!
<r2d2rogers> Otherwise I'm wishing I wasn't back at work tomorrow. my wife and sons are home from school for the week
<r2d2rogers> how's it up in arkansas?
<r2d2rogers> I heard the hogs pulled it out again
<TommyT> not much of a Razorback watcher, myself, but they must have done OK or we would have heard about it
<TommyT> weather-wise, it has turned really warm today but they expect 27 degrees thanksgiving night
<r2d2rogers> I read my facebook status feed and hear all about it
<r2d2rogers> nice, I like the cooler weather, but that might be a bit cold for me too.
<r2d2rogers> late supper here, TTYL if you're on late
<TommyT> I'm about to hang it up for the night; was just seeing how/why we have a new bot
<TommyT> log bot
<TommyT> ubuntu-eu was hosting the old one and something happened to that organization
#ubuntu-us-ar 2010-11-24
<DoubleB> log bot is back
<zillah> DoubleB: wow that was fast
<zillah> good evening all
<DoubleB> netbook running linux ftw!
<zillah> lol
<DoubleB> mad boot times bitches!
<zillah> i should have just gotten on with the laptop so i could use BitchX
<DoubleB> ha
<DoubleB> is your laptop running linux?
<zillah> i do like Colloquy though
<zillah> no, freebsd under vmware
<DoubleB> cool
<zillah> i think i wanna get a bigger hdd and dual boot though
<DoubleB> so you are not in Leather face's room?
<zillah> LMFAO
<zillah> no not yet
<zillah> i should keep one of those crt monitors and have an irc feed going to the bedroom down there with it
<DoubleB> yeah
<DoubleB> hey can't we have a c-name like irc.neacug.com point to freenode or geekshed?
<zillah> yeah
<zillah> i was going to ask if you think we should set up a channel for it
<zillah> and which network to put it on
<DoubleB> will it load our channel some how?
<DoubleB> well isn't freenode for opensource projects and stuff? or can you have any type of channel?
<zillah> no, it would just point to that server
<zillah> afaik you can have whatever kind of channel
<zillah> and i'm not partial to any network considering my fav network is almost dead
<DoubleB> well geekshed is a good network and the website has easy to navigate documentation
<DoubleB> freenode is more hardcore geeks maybe?
<zillah> http://freenode.net/policy.shtml
<DoubleB> i guess we would be a PDCP
<zillah> yeah i think so
<zillah> i went ahead and registered #neacug
<zillah> http://freenode.net/primary_groups.shtml
<zillah> hi az7
<az7> hey whats up
<zillah> not much how about you?
<az7> nm, were you on for the 9:30 chat?
<zillah> yeah
<zillah> and have just been idling here since lol
<az7> yeah, i got here a little late.. i recently rebuilt the comp i use for irc
<zillah> ah, what are you running on it?
<az7> arch actually, but i run ubuntu a bit as well
<zillah> i've never tried arch
<az7> it has its pros and cons, its very educational
<DoubleB> arch has gained popularity.
<az7> thats true, so where are you guys from in arkansas?
<DoubleB> Northeast
<az7> northwest here
<DoubleB> we are working on our user group site over in #neacug
<zillah> yeah, sorry i'm not very active in here, i'm fighting sleep and making changes to drupal
<DoubleB> and I am doing <sarcasm>
<az7> i think they have a central arkansas lug and a northwestern arkansas lug.  i haven't been to either one, sadly.
<DoubleB> ah well we just want to hang out with locals and talk tech and see where it goes from there.
<az7> that would be really cool
<DoubleB> we thoiught about an ubuntu loco of our own but decided it wasn't broad enough
<DoubleB> you can't talk about one thing all the time
<zillah> brb
<az7> maybe just the lug to start out with, or maybe like the all-encompasing computer club
<DoubleB> well we are thinking a computer user group
<DoubleB> then you can talk about tech in general
<az7> thats probably a good way to go about.. then maybe have lug night, python night, .NET night, etc..
<zillah> do you do much coding az?
<DoubleB> yeah
<az7> a little bit of programming, yes
<zillah> cool. i started out wanting to be a programmer but i don't think i'm cut out to be more than a hobby coder
<az7> quite a few people started out as hobbyists i'm sure
<zillah> yeah. so what kind of work do you do?
<az7> mostly everything with a keyboard or network cable attached
<zillah> many hats, eh?
<az7> of course.. what about you guy?
<zillah> i have a computer repair store
<az7> awesome, you probably have a hat collection too then.
<zillah> oh yeah. trying to narrow them down one by one though
<zillah> well az it was nice to meet you. i've got to head to bed. will you be on next week?
<az7> probably so.. have a good one.. i'm out as well
<zillah> you too ttyl
<az7> good luck with the NE AR comp group
<zillah> thanks  you ever get over this way?
<r2d2rogers> az7: I'm reading the log and several hours late, but what about a hackerspace ( vs. LUG or Computer club)
#ubuntu-us-ar 2010-11-25
<az7> @r2d2rogers oh, just talking to doubled about a NE computer club /lug/etc
<zillah> hey az7
<az7> hey whats up
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-11-23
<az7> chat night !
#ubuntu-us-ar 2012-11-22
<TommyT> Happy Thanksgiving!
#ubuntu-us-ar 2012-11-25
<factor> Hello anyone active
